# Help with Meter Pack



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Siemens WEP4212


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

ppsh said:


> Siemens WEP4212



Thanks!
I was thinking most likely Siemens because of the way the breakers looked. I couldn't find any sticker or other identifying marks in there.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So what happened? An excavator hit an underground conduit and pulled the conductors, bending those bus bars? And the conductors in the picture are the new ones you pulled in after fixing the pipe?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> So what happened? An excavator hit an underground conduit and pulled the conductors, bending those bus bars? And the conductors in the picture are the new ones you pulled in after fixing the pipe?



This is the first time I ever saw damage like that for an underground service. This happened when the tornado hit here last month. It took the pole out and pulled so hard on the wires through the underground conduit that it bent the buses.


Strange thing is nobody noticed it until this week. After getting the ok from building inspector to repair the building and get tenants back, they came to put the meter in and realized there was no pole! Supposedly, the meter had been opened and checked. But when the electrical inspector showed up he found this.


Don't ask me why the new wires were pulled in. It's only going to make my job harder!:vs_mad:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

*Update*

I ordered a new meter pack from Siemens. When I went to install it I opened it up and it was completely opposite from what I need. Meaning the new one feeds from the right and I need a left feed. Center/meter section is the same. Load side is swapped. I had the SH call Siemen's and they said the numbers are the same but the layout changed. They no longer make the one with the feed on the left.


It would be a bear to change the underground feed and both load side feeds so I would like to find something else. Anyone know of another brand with left side feed or know a way to make this work?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you take the bus parts out of the new meter pack and fit those into the old one?

From the limited amount that I could see in your picture, it looks like maybe you could flip them over to work on the opposite side.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Can you take the bus parts out of the new meter pack and fit those into the old one?
> 
> From the limited amount that I could see in your picture, it looks like maybe you could flip them over to work on the opposite side.





The new parts were different. Even if I could get them in the breakers would be upside down the way they mounted.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

There are other 400a units that are left feed
Eaton 
1MP2204RRLB
1MP2204RC

GE
tmm4220r


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

ppsh said:


> There are other 400a units that are left feed
> Eaton
> 1MP2204RRLB
> 1MP2204RC
> ...


If you have not already purchased... I would recommend the Eaton. I like the quality and lug arrangement much better than the last GE I had to fool with. Oh well... I'm just biased anyway... I always stick with Eaton or Square D if at all possible.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> The new parts were different. Even if I could get them in the breakers would be upside down the way they mounted.


I was thinking just exchanging the bent busbars. Leave everything else from the old meterbase.

But maybe you have more damage to the other parts that I can't see...


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

If you can't source one of the other meter packs suggested above locally or quickly, you have a few other options. You can get a modular meter pack. The tap section can go on either side in that circumstance. You could also extend the lateral conduit up a bit. Install a horizontal 2 meter socket with no mains. Install separate main breaker enclosures for each feeder and nipple up into it


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I was thinking just exchanging the bent busbars. Leave everything else from the old meterbase.
> 
> But maybe you have more damage to the other parts that I can't see...



I took both the old and new pack apart and looked for ways to replace parts. The way the bus connects to the meter socket is damaged and the new connects differently.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Hello,
I just checked eBay and there are 2 for sale.

The Hooligan 



A Little Short said:


> I took both the old and new pack apart and looked for ways to replace parts. The way the bus connects to the meter socket is damaged and the new connects differently.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

pjholguin said:


> Hello,
> I just checked eBay and there are 2 for sale.
> 
> The Hooligan


Thanks!

I have another Siemens coming that is SUPPOSED to be what I need. But for Plan B, I have an Eaton on standby. I will have to modify the Eaton a little but I think I can get it to work.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have another Siemens coming that is SUPPOSED to be what I need. But for Plan B, I have an Eaton on standby. I will have to modify the Eaton a little but I think I can get it to work.


I hope it works out for you. I’d hate for you to come up... _A Little Short._










:vs_smirk:


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

You are welcome. Best of luck with what you have lined up!




A Little Short said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have another Siemens coming that is SUPPOSED to be what I need. But for Plan B, I have an Eaton on standby. I will have to modify the Eaton a little but I think I can get it to work.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I hope it works out for you. I’d hate for you to come up... _A Little Short._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:vs_mad: :sad:
:smile:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

*Finally*

I finally got an Eaton, left feed pack. All the KOs didn't line up but I was able to loosen the clamp on one of the 2" and get it in. It's a little crooked but better than trying to drill a new hole through the stamped KOs.



upload an image


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Standard procedure for us, is we would of punched a new hole wherever it needed to go to keep it plumb, and brought reducing washers with us in case it all fell apart on us.

I can give a little but not so much that it is visibly out of plumb.

Conduits ran in front of brick and mortar joints are pretty easy to tell when they are out...

Different strokes and all.


----------

